# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  mex pharma cyp

## MidwestMuscle

real good cyp and gear for the price too bad they dont make tabs  :Frown:

----------


## bongoz

did you get this in TJ....and its good eh.

----------


## MidwestMuscle

tijuiana piece of me lol

----------


## MidwestMuscle

Next time I go south Im gettin some mex pharma EQ

----------

